# Hegner lathe for sale



## mark sanger (11 Mar 2010)

Hi all

My hegner variable speed lathe is up for sale. It comes with the out board attachment and the stand. 

10mm screw chuck

Running centre and drive centre.

extension bar for deep hollowing.

M33 x 3.5 thread. Sorry I am keeping the chuck and I need more than one. 

I will renew the bearings before I sell it and am looking to get rid of it in a couple of weeks but no rush. 

It is four years old and want £500 for the lot. Sorry I will not take offers lower than this. I would rather keep it at this price.

Buyer collects. 

Anyone interested contact me at [email protected]


----------



## wizer (11 Mar 2010)

Oh come on Mark. You can't do that to us! What is it's successor?


----------



## philb88 (11 Mar 2010)

Any pics? Or model number to have a look?

Cheers


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Mar 2010)

Bet he's gping to go for a VB. George has got to him :lol: 

Pete


----------



## cambournepete (11 Mar 2010)

I think it's the HDB200XL - have a look on www.hegner.co.uk...
FWIW, IMHO that's a very good price.


----------



## gasmansteve (11 Mar 2010)

Nope just seen how Mark took to the `Oneway` on his dvd betcha thats the one :lol: 

Steve


----------



## philb88 (12 Mar 2010)

Messaged


----------



## Blister (12 Mar 2010)

Hope its the 2436 

cracking lathe :lol:


----------



## mark sanger (12 Mar 2010)

Hi all

the lathe is sold subject to tyre kicking. If this changes I will let those who contacted me.

Thanks all. 

No it is not a OneWay don't have the money. 

No it's not a VB don;t like turning by steam :lol: :lol: :lol: ( sorry George you know I am only jealous as I can't afford it) 

I am currently knocking my workshop about as I have managed to claim 25% more. 

Dues to the new machine I told my good lady that her utility area may have to go. " No it bloody well won;t was the reply" 

When she got back in from work the partition wall was gone. So was the utility room. oooppsss, still it was worth the battering. :lol: :lol: 

I will reveal which lathe I have purchased at a later time when I have my workshop straight and I have more time. 

It is a lathe that you would probably not assume I would get but tried it out and was very impressed so purchased one. 

Anyway must rush got more work to do in the workshop before my good lady gets back and see's what else I have done.


----------



## big soft moose (12 Mar 2010)

mark sanger":2owa2qog said:


> Hi all
> 
> the lathe is sold subject to tyre kicking. If this changes I will let those who contacted me.
> 
> ...



playing with fire there - you are likely to come back from the timber yard to find that the partion wall has been reerected and the utlity room is now 50% bigger and your shop 50% smaller than it was before you started


----------



## frugal (12 Mar 2010)

big soft moose":2vwwtgai said:


> playing with fire there - you are likely to come back from the timber yard to find that the partion wall has been reerected and the utlity room is now 50% bigger and your shop 50% smaller than it was before you started



... and she has used all of your prized timber to do it with :wink:


----------



## mark sanger (12 Mar 2010)

well actually, after I had been pinned down and subjected to all sorts of pain and anguise I had to agree to buy a large American style fridge freezer fior the kitchen. 

I agreed to it before i saw the price of them. Would have been cheaper to have the builders in to stick and extension on.


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

Oh good, a guessing game. Shall we take a book? My first guess would be.... A Union Graduate with the variable speed upgrade.

Your Turn....


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2010)

mark sanger":e9mmrg29 said:


> well actually, after I had been pinned down and subjected to all sorts of pain and anguise .......



Some people have all the luck :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (12 Mar 2010)

wizer":2o2d5ep4 said:


> Oh good, a guessing game. Shall we take a book? My first guess would be.... A Union Graduate with the variable speed upgrade.
> 
> Your Turn....



Either a big red machine , or one of the big Jet lathes ?

Anyone else ?


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

I'd be interested to hear how many people in the country/world have a BRM. I know they sold quite a few of the smaller one (Bulldog?) but I've not heard of anyone who's got one.

You might be right on the big Jet. Until recently I'd not seen it and thought it was a much smaller/lighter machine. But it's a bit of a beast.


----------



## mark sanger (12 Mar 2010)

nope neither but both good.


----------



## hgb (12 Mar 2010)

Hi,Wizer. I`l have a guess A Vicmarc V L 300 Long bed.???#.HGB


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

hgb":2ug45hj0 said:


> Hi,Wizer. I`l have a guess A Vicmarc V L 300 Long bed.???#.HGB



yep could be, would explain the wait...


----------



## gasmansteve (12 Mar 2010)

hgb":25zjlijf said:


> A Vicmarc V L 300 Long bed.???#.HGB



or maybe a Vic VL175 ???. Had to wait 6 months for mine not sure if Mark could hang about that long :wink: 

Steve


----------



## philb88 (12 Mar 2010)

Record maxi i reckon!


----------



## Blister (13 Mar 2010)

Record DVRXP :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (13 Mar 2010)

mark sanger":289sc5i6 said:


> well actually, after I had been pinned down and subjected to all sorts of pain and anguise I had to agree to buy a large American style fridge freezer fior the kitchen.
> 
> I agreed to it before i saw the price of them. Would have been cheaper to have the builders in to stick and extension on.



We ended up with a full height meile freezer paired with a full height meile fridge - far more space than a US freezer, got to chose the stay fresh stuff and looks very cool. The only thing we missed out on was the ice dispenser which we get around by buying bags of ice 

Miles


----------



## mark sanger (13 Mar 2010)

Hi Mike

My good lady has changed her mind already, but seeing I have my new lump of cast iron sat in the workshop looking at her I am just smiling and agreeing. lol. 

Dropped the American idea.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Mar 2010)

*Mark Sanger wrote*


> but seeing I have my new lump of cast iron sat in the workshop


That narrows it down a bit  
I think the Vicmarcs are due around this time so could be :?: 
Wasn't that Woodfast on Ebay last week was it :?:


----------



## The Wood Doctor (15 Mar 2010)

What about the Robust lathes? Isn't there supposed to be an outlet in the UK for them?

Ben


----------



## hgb (22 Mar 2010)

Hi Wizer, My 2ND guess is a GENERAL 260 ???? HGB.


----------



## SVB (27 Mar 2010)

Hi all,

I did a hollow form course today with Mark Hancock and Mark Sanger (an excellent day but that will have to be another post later).

I (deviously) casually asked Mark S what lathe he has now and he was happy to discuss it ..........


........ until he spotted my UKWS badge on my smock!!!!!


doh!!!!!!! (homer) 


I am sure he will come clean in due course and let know know all about it, but until then I am :-#

Sorry

S


----------



## wizer (27 Mar 2010)

That sounds like a fun day! Where was that Simon? Both Mark's are high on my list of people to do tuition with, one day. Tho I'm already in debt to MarkH 8-[ 

We all know MarkS has bought a Draper mini lathe anyway. He's gone into pen turning full time... :-$


----------



## mark sanger (28 Mar 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

pen turning, you got me.

It was a good day at he Mill at Portishead, Bristol run by the AWGB. Ten students. The course was based on hollow form turning from green wood covering seasoning etc, then onto a hollow form from a seasoned bowl blank if you finished the green one.

Enjoyable day.

So what is wrong with a drapper drill lathe. :shock: :roll: I think they are quite good for turning tooth picks, and you know how useful a tooth pick can be when you need one. 

Simon when are you going to post the coloured hollow form onto the forum that I saw yesterday. It was a beaut.


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2010)

:lol: I knew I'd guess right 

Mark do you do single day courses at your own premises? I'm touring Devon in June, could do a detour maybe?


----------



## mark sanger (28 Mar 2010)

wizer":3btigxld said:


> :lol: I knew I'd guess right
> 
> Mark do you do single day courses at your own premises? I'm touring Devon in June, could do a detour maybe?



Hi yes. I lay on refreshments, meal, all the materials, tools and safety equipment. But you are free to bring any tools or equipment you like.

details are on my web site, if you need any more, please contact me via email.


----------



## SVB (28 Mar 2010)

mark sanger":1wsukhgb said:


> Simon when are you going to post the coloured hollow form onto the forum that I saw yesterday. It was a beaut.



All done

Thanks for a great day with yourself and Mark H - loads of encouragement + some excellent tips and techniques to take away.

S


----------



## mark sanger (29 Mar 2010)

I am glad you enjoyed it, it was a good day,


----------



## mark sanger (29 Mar 2010)

oh by the way I forgot to say that my new lathe is a Maxi 1. 

I could not say before as I have done a review on it which will be out in the April addition of woodturning.


----------



## wizer (29 Mar 2010)

ahh interesting. So the same as what Blister was selling recently. I take it you were impressed. You would have been bowled over by the real thing!


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Mar 2010)

wizer":3ehi13ry said:


> ahh interesting. So the same as what Blister was selling recently. I take it you were impressed. You would have been bowled over by the real thing!



  :wink: :wink:


----------



## Blister (29 Mar 2010)

wizer":2xsvjzin said:


> ahh interesting. So the same as what Blister was selling recently. I take it you were impressed. You would have been bowled over by the real thing!



The Maxi 1 is the little brother of the Maxi 2 ( The Chinese copy of the real thing ) 

Look forward to reading the review as i subscribe to the mag :lol:


----------



## mark sanger (30 Mar 2010)

Yep the Maxi 1 is made in China just like the Jet lathes. But not all parts come from China a little research can reap benefits when you are buying machines. .

I can not say anything about the review. It is out on the 26th of April. 

Copy of the real things (I am a Pepsi man myself), like to be different. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## mark sanger (30 Mar 2010)

Blister":1h8sv19n said:


> wizer":1h8sv19n said:
> 
> 
> > ahh interesting. So the same as what Blister was selling recently. I take it you were impressed. You would have been bowled over by the real thing!
> ...




The Maxi 1 gives the same capacity as the Maxi 2 but the maxi 2 has a 2hp motor and the Maxi 1 1.5 hp. 

The maxi 2 is also 60 kilos heavier.


----------



## mark sanger (30 Mar 2010)

wizer":3cqby8uv said:


> ahh interesting. So the same as what Blister was selling recently. I take it you were impressed. You would have been bowled over by the real thing!



:lol: :lol: 

The thing is the real thing is no longer made so you can not get parts for it is if goes wrong. Mind you I Expect that most parts are the same as on the Record. 

The Woodfast when made used the same electronic control box and electrics as the Records do now. 

This is why I always buy new, tools/cars/machines that the companies are still in existence so I have some come back if they go wrong.


----------



## wizer (30 Mar 2010)

mark sanger":18orn7js said:


> Blister":18orn7js said:
> 
> 
> > wizer":18orn7js said:
> ...



I would have thought the biggest benefit of the 1 over the 2 would be the swivelling head?


----------



## mark sanger (30 Mar 2010)

wizer":19tjmhxl said:


> mark sanger":19tjmhxl said:
> 
> 
> > Blister":19tjmhxl said:
> ...



You are right it is certainly a benefit. I give my full break down of the machine in the review.


----------

